# Suche] Pattern zum Download



## Moritz123 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute!

ich bin auf der Suche nach schönen, verschnörkelten, blumenartigen Patterns für meine neue Homepage.
Bei Squidfingers.com hab ich schon alle durch, aber irgendwie gefallen die mir alle nicht richtig.Googlen hat auch kein bauchbares Ergebnis gebracht - am liebsten wäre mir ein Archiv mit mehreren Patterns.

Freue mich schon auf die Antworten!

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank!


----------



## thecamillo (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Mo,

hab mir erlaubt dir einige Links herauszufiltern, die dir vielleicht weiterhelfen werden:

1. Photoshop/Plugins

http://www.adobe.de/products/photoshop/plugins.html

2. Wie erstelle ich eigene Patterns?

http://www.dma.ufg.ac.at/dma/dma/pane/208/module/190305?state=5

3. Patterns zum download!

http://ygfx.yg.funpic.de/

cu thecamillo


----------

